# hd4870 problems



## NeXXuZ (Jul 24, 2008)

hi! i cannot get my radeon 4870 to work with ATITool :S have tried the different versions, but none work :S cannot move the sliders, they fall back too 0.00/0.00 all the time :S 

i use catalyst 8,7..

vista HP X64, PowerColor Radeon HD 4870

any help? 

any other overclockin program for this card? and fanspeed controll ?


----------

